# Embed ausblenden



## Dreamliner (15. Januar 2007)

Hallo, kann mir jemand sagen, wie man diesen WMP Button bei <embed src=...> ausblendet?

ich kenn zwar die andere möglichkeit mit <bgsound src=...>, aber ich benutze vorwiegend fireox, und dort funktioniert es nicht.

Ich bitte um Eure Hilf, mfg
Dreamliner


----------



## Sven Mintel (15. Januar 2007)

```
<embed src="irgend.was" hidden="true">
```


----------

